# Breeding season



## saikrett (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Would love to hear how everyone's breeding season is coming along,

My Darwins have stopped showing any interest in each other this week,


----------



## Diamond_Dan (Aug 3, 2016)

Im not really sure to be honest. I have put my jungle pairs together for the first time this year and they seem very uninterested in eachother. I stopped heating at night in june. Any tips?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 3, 2016)

now that you mention it... paired these 2 up a couple of weeks ago 1st time i've seen em hook up today


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 3, 2016)

Whatcha got there Prof_Moreliarty?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 3, 2016)

Diamond_Dan said:


> Im not really sure to be honest. I have put my jungle pairs together for the first time this year and they seem very uninterested in eachother. I stopped heating at night in june. Any tips?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



i have never offered night time heat and started slowly dropping there hours of heat during the day in april, stopped offering food end of june roughly to clear there guts before pairing. this will be my 1st pair ive bred and have just followed breeders advice.

- - - Updated - - -



BredliFreak said:


> Whatcha got there Prof_Moreliarty?



Male is is RP Proserpine Coastal x Tully jungle (darker one he's in shed) and female is RP Coastal x Jungle


----------



## Diamond_Dan (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks mate. I am trying to work out the best practice. As of june i only offered heat roughly the same time as daylight hours i.e. 0700 - 1700. Last feed in june also. Limited handling etc. I live in hope lol

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 19, 2016)

Caramel coastal male (first season) x proven coastal female
Tapatalk






Caramel coastal male (first season) x striped caramel coastal female (first season) 






Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 31, 2016)

Update my first time female is looking big already!! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 2, 2016)

My albino Darwin girl should lay on the 20th. Must set up the incubator soon....


----------



## Murph_BTK (Sep 3, 2016)

pythonmum said:


> My albino Darwin girl should lay on the 20th. Must set up the incubator soon....


If you are looking to sell, i will be in the market for a Albino.. be happy to see the parents and offspring


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey all, with the talk of breeding season I'm curious I've only ever had 1 breeding pair before. This season I've paired 1 male to 2 females 
The females are looking chunky (no ovulation yet I think) but my male isn't showing much interest in either female now

Is that a good sign that he's done the job? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 22, 2016)

pythonmum u got any eggs yet from your albino


----------

